# Outside of Cafepress



## Escograffix (May 8, 2007)

Right now we're a new company using Cafepress to print our designs, however we're setting up our own website and we're running into a problem finding t-shirt printers in our area that are inexpensive enough to print our intricate and colorful designs, since everyone around us only does screen printing and for that we're going to have to pay per color and side and everything. If we want to use direct printing for our tees are we going to have to do it ourselves or is there a possibility that we're just looking in the wrong places for a direct printing company that we can outsource to locally? 
Or... should we just suck it up and spend the money to screen print our designs with the additional colors or find a way to simplify the number of colors we're using per tee design? Our concern is that we'll be sacrificing our design. We just need some advice... can anyone help?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> is there a possibility that we're just looking in the wrong places for a direct printing company that we can outsource to locally?


Probably this is the case. Lots of these machines have been sold, so it could just be a matter of changing how you're searching for these companies.

Try contacting the manufacturers/sellers of these machines and see if they have any customers that have the machine in your area. Many of them are happy to send referrals and new business to their customers.

For example, here's a list of the US Dealers for the Fast TJet machines.

You can find one close to you to see if they have sold to any printers near you that they can refer you to.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Try INDEX


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Where is local?


----------



## Escograffix (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the good advice so far. Local for us in the Philadelphia/Southern New Jersey area. I'm going to investigate and hopefully we'll be more successful than before. Anything is better than what we've found so far! Thanks again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Escograffix said:


> Thanks everybody for the good advice so far. Local for us in the Philadelphia/Southern New Jersey area. I'm going to investigate and hopefully we'll be more successful than before. Anything is better than what we've found so far! Thanks again.


Once you have 15 posts in the forum you can post in our classifieds area. We have many Direct to Garment printers on the forum. One of them might be in your area.


----------

